# Wood from guam...



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

Was wondering about the specie of this wood carving. I am not really into tearing up finished carvings so, no. I am not trying to sell blanks from this. I just thought it was really a really neat carving and had an uncle who was stationed on guam so a little cross connection there. Anywho, nuff bout the back story. This piece is 30 inches tall 11 wide and 1.25 thick. Cut at about a 60 degree angle. Weight is 13.5 pounds on the ever present bathroom scales( not digital) no true side or end grain exposed due to live edge and angle of cut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 7, 2021)

They use a lot of Monkeypod in that part of the world for carvings, placks, etc, but it could be anything....


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

I am pretty sure monkey pod would be lighter and have more defined grain patterns from what I have seen that was actually labeled. This seems a bit darker and more dense. Thanks. I hadn't really considered monkey pod. I will have to do a density check on that.


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Feb 7, 2021)

Could be an Intsia species. It is common in the pacific


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

Will check that. Having a hard time finding wood grains without a name so thanks for any and all names


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Feb 7, 2021)

One of the commercial names is merbau maybe that way you can find some grain to compare


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Feb 7, 2021)

Here you can have an idea of the forest resources maybe you can find a species that matches 


https://www.fs.fed.us/pnw/pubs/pnw_rb270.pdf


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 7, 2021)

Just want to add that is dense and it is similar in density as Brazilian rosewood- about 4.50 pounds per board foot (adjusted as it is not perfectly rectangular).


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 7, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> They use a lot of Monkeypod in that part of the world for carvings, placks, etc, but it could be anything....



I wonder about that. I had thought 'Peroba rosa', but like 'Monkeypod' South America native. But then again, recall being in Germany in 1990 or 91 and seeing all kinds of wood carvings made of 'Rubberwood' and other non-natives.

Wonder if Frank would expand on the back story and maybe unleash some more clues.


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 7, 2021)

Monkey pod is too light and it is the same density as Hawaiian Koa and fairly identical to koa- about 3.5 pounds per board foot.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

Sorry. There isn't much back story. Found it in a thrift store. Carving has 
major. David Bobb
Andersen AFB, Guam
July1998- July 2000
For the heading. That's why I figured Guam local wood, likely Gaum local Carver that did commemorative stuff but... without Major Bobb, we dont know.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

The merbau seems like a good start as any.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

Merbau looks like a good suspect at 4.25 lb per board ft. Also factor in the accuracy level of bathroom scientific equipment...


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

Peroba rosa looks a bit pale. Also it scales in just under 4 lb per board foot.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 7, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Sorry. There isn't much back story. Found it in a thrift store. Carving has
> major. David Bobb
> Andersen AFB, Guam
> July1998- July 2000
> For the heading. That's why I figured Guam local wood, likely Gaum local Carver that did commemorative stuff but... without Major Bobb, we dont know.



He is likely off with Major Tom. Even David Bowie can't help now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

act? Could always check in with ground control...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Sorry. There isn't much back story. Found it in a thrift store. Carving has
> major. David Bobb
> Andersen AFB, Guam
> July1998- July 2000
> For the heading. That's why I figured Guam local wood, likely Gaum local Carver that did commemorative stuff but... without Major Bobb, we dont know.











59th Clinical Support Group welcomes new commander


Col. David Bobb assumed command of the 59th Clinical Support Group on June 30 during a ceremony at Wilford Hall Medical Center, Lackland Air Force Base, Texas.The 59th CSPG supports the 59th Medical



www.59mdw.af.mil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

May try to follow that up a bit. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks like he is retired and advising "d2solutions". Guess I can take it from there. Corporate contact info is public info.


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 7, 2021)

Merbau is used for decking and used for home applications. They are imported from Australia, Indonesia and Africa. Merbau from Guam (called ifit or ifel) is protected from being harvested as a live standing tree. If the carving of it is merbau or in Guam they are called “Ifit” (intsia bujiga). Ifit is used for carving in Guam and that wood was commonly used for other things (utilitarian) in the islands history.......look up Chamorro carvings.
It is a shame that ended up in thrift shop- good luck finding the rightful owner where it belongs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

I am hot on his trail. Have a clipping from dec2020 that has a corporate contact number.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 15, 2021)

Found col. David Bobb. He is pretty sure it is intsia. He dont want it but for some reason would like his name pulled off it... hmmm. I wonder why?
Thanks to everyone for the help.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Matt3d03 (Feb 16, 2021)

Interesting story to follow!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 16, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Found col. David Bobb. He is pretty sure it is intsia. He dont want it but for some reason would like his name pulled off it... hmmm. I wonder why?
> Thanks to everyone for the help.


Tell him you will take the name off for 20 bucks He most likely got rid of it at a yard sale or donated it to a thrift store. After spending a career in the military you accumulate so much of this kind of stuff it is ridiculous, I have a large box of similar placks and such in my garage somewhere.... will probably shed it the next time I move....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 16, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Tell him you will take the name off for 20 bucks He most likely got rid of it at a yard sale or donated it to a thrift store. After spending a career in the military you accumulate so much of this kind of stuff it is ridiculous, I have a large box of similar placks and such in my garage somewhere.... will probably shed it the next time I move....


I already told him I would remove the name. Turns out he lives in the retirement community where most of my remodeling work is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wonderful AF Memories (Feb 25, 2021)

Well, contrary to Mr. Peet's comment about Maj Tom, I actually do exist and that was a plaque I received when I was in the Air Force stationed on Guam with the 36th Medical Group. Also, as Barry Richardson said, you accumulate so many things during a military career that you have to let things go periodically. That is exactly what happened with this. Despite it being a beautiful carving, you can only keep so much stuff. When we moved to TN, it ended up going to the thrift shop with other donations. And, I can tell you it is ifit wood. Also, if anyone is interested, I can even provide the story behind the two lovers with their hair intwined that was carved on the plaque...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 25, 2021)

Wonderful AF Memories said:


> Well, contrary to Mr. Peet's comment about Maj Tom, I actually do exist and that was a plaque I received when I was in the Air Force stationed on Guam with the 36th Medical Group. Also, as Barry Richardson said, you accumulate so many things during a military career that you have to let things go periodically. That is exactly what happened with this. Despite it being a beautiful carving, you can only keep so much stuff. When we moved to TN, it ended up going to the thrift shop with other donations. And, I can tell you it is ifit wood. Also, if anyone is interested, I can even provide the story behind the two lovers with their hair intwined that was carved on the plaque...


Frank here. And this is definitely the spot for swapping memories and making friends. Would love to hear the story or stories, sir.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

